# Rudder gap seal tight= significant yaw?



## KennnyCritical (May 3, 2015)

So my eagle developed a yaw tendency in straight and level, let off the pedals and the ball pegs with significant left yaw. 

It is a newer aircraft and everything appears very tight and well rigged. 

In other aircraft that I have spent time in with a heavy rudder, the heavy leg would get tired and soar. This one is not the case, doesn't take much too keep the ball centered, it's only if I let off all together that it yaws.

In the hanger: Standing at the rear of the aircraft if I push the rudder left it moves very easy, when I push the rudder right, the rubber gap seal seems to have a lot of traction, I feel that this could be the cause. It's torn down for CI right now or I would just wax the interface and go test.


Anyone ever see this kind of thing?


----------

